# overdrive vs autocar



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 29, 2007)

ok guys this my third magazine posty
but im really not being able to decide to subscribe to which one?
i want the mag whih
1)focuses on indian content & international content
2)equal importance to cars & bikes
3)motorsport coverage is not important
4)i want a lot of reviews(road tests) & comparos 

plz help!!*img103.exs.cx/img103/6541/biggrin.gif


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 29, 2007)

AutoCar has better articles than the boring Overdrive's.

since that Fat Editor  resigned, its became "not so good" kind of magz.

some "First Drive" articles are lame in Overdrive.

in Articles dept., *TopGear* is really GOOD.

but not much Indian Coverage.


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 29, 2007)

I like gloss... TG... OD... Bike... Car... 

But 4 u... AutoCar might suffice...


----------



## krazyfrog (Mar 29, 2007)

Autocar India is the best automobile mag in india. I have every issue ever printed. It simply rocks!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 29, 2007)

so u'll say that i should go with autocar??


----------



## VD17 (Mar 29, 2007)

TopGear.. all the way...


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 29, 2007)

Autocar and TopGear ..... for me...


----------



## techno_funky (Mar 30, 2007)

Autocar without second thoughts ,havent read top gear so dunno about it but when it comes to overdrive v/s autocar ...Autocar FTW!!!!!!!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 30, 2007)

so i guess it 'll be auto car

but one thing i like abt overdrive is that it has a very good news section & it gives good coverage to motogp.....but autocar is better in all other things.....


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 31, 2007)

autocar is more proffessional than the amatuer overdrive and thier boring article...

mark my word....if u are going to spend money on a auto mag...spend it on autocar...

they are really worth than thier counter part/...


----------



## sabret00the (May 11, 2007)

*I'm a die hard fan of HORMAZD SORABJEE since the days he used to write for Auto India..I used to read Indian Auto in the early '90s,post '96 I used to read Auto India and Car & Bike International.Been a subscriber of Auto India until very recently.Their quality has now dropped big time.I believe in the year 2000 Car & Bike International changed to Overdrive but they retained the editor Mr.Adil J. Darukhanawala.*

*Well, HORMAZD SORABJEE left Auto India and went on to setup Autocar India...its costly but very good comprehensive magazine.*


----------



## aneesh kalra (May 12, 2007)

I started with indian auto in 1996,switched to auto india in 1997 and then overdrive in 1998.Overdrive was quite a good mag tilll its editor adil left.Still it is only one of the few mags in india which provide  so much of tech data in their road tests.However  autocar(1999) is much better  and provides good content.
Top gear is a shameless copy of top gear uk and does not provide good info about the indian cars and bikes.However wht I would recommend is car india and bike india.These two are seperate mags started by adil former editor of overdrive and are very good in both international and indian coverage.Everything from the paper quality,photography and content(this month they have taken a bentley to the arctic circle) are very good.Both provide jargaon busters in every issue.Another mag i would recommend is buisness standard motoring which is a very entertaining mag  and it has some auto articles which you will never find in  any other mag and here even international reviews  are by indians.this mag really instigates motoring in your blood.Believe me buy car india and buisness standard motoring this month and you will not regret buying them.Pm me after you finish reading these on how u liked these.


----------

